
Ask HN: Any devs interested in exchanging help/labor? - devchris10
Examples: 
x hours of frontend work for backend work<p>Setting up AWS infrastructure for single page application<p>Database migration for ansible scripts, etc
======
d0gbread
I'd be interested. I can offer help setting up robust Google Analytics /
Google Tag Manager configurations and (useful) dashboards that can help you
run your businesses, start up, and side projects.

I'm currently looking for some vue.js help on a Laravel-based side project I
work on very very rarely but would love to take a bit further.

------
el_dev_hell
I've had this idea floating into my brain for a few years. I get excited about
it for a weekend, realize how much work would be involved to facilitate the
exchange in a "fair" way, and give up.

I really hope someone pulls the trigger and builds this out!

------
JamesBarney
Yeah I've always wanted from find something like this. Help people in my areas
of expertise and get help from other people in theres.

Seems like it's be especially helpful in the design/architecture phase of a
project.

------
cpach
Just a friendly reminder: Please note that if you want fellow HNers to reply
to you in private, then you need to add your email address in your “bio”. The
email field is only visible to the admins.

------
manx
There is a platform, that offers exactly that:
[https://wolv.io](https://wolv.io)

~~~
devchris10
Thanks for the link. I was thinking more of a direct exchange of hours rather
than a "lending." Seems to align more incentives that way.

------
Roybot
That's a neat idea - maybe we can start with this small group?

------
yamrzou
Yes! I like the idea.

------
ilyas121
Same, love this idea

